
Fake Receipts - kqr2
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/06/fake_receipts.html
======
iigs
The fake receipts are $40/each by the looks of things. That prices the service
out of the petty theft realm (i.e. you're not spending $40 to expense a fake
$50 dinner) and well past most of the legally dubious but (arguably) morally
acceptable reproduction of receipts for expenses you _did_ incur. IMO their
sample receipts also didn't look that great, with the logos blurry on the
edges and not as dark as the text, and the text not an obvious POS typeface.

Honestly the only interesting use I can see for this service would be on the
side of the provider -- it would be amusing to see who would pay for such a
thing and what they'd request.

------
chaosmachine
It's an IRS sting operation.

~~~
invisible
Is this an assumption or a fact? Strangely enough, that comment alone seems
reason enough not to even bother visiting the site.

